# A reading list for Patton?



## Haligonian (14 Mar 2009)

Patton once said "I think it is necessary for a man to begin to read military history in its earliest and hence crudest form and to follow it down in natural sequence permitting his mind to grow with his subject until he can grasp without effort the most abstruse question  of the science of war."

I really like this idea.  I've been searching around different reading lists and I find that most are focussed on recent military history and events or are focussed on the actions/history of a single unit or element.  Is anyone aware of a list that could suit the above requirements as laid out by Patton?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Mar 2009)

Suggestions for Professional Officer Development Readings 
Gen. George S. Patton, Jr.

http://regimentalrogue.com/library/library-patton.htm


----------



## Greymatters (15 Mar 2009)

Well, that pretty much nailed that topic to the wall...


----------



## Galahad (15 Mar 2009)

You could try Sun-Tzu's Art of War, lots of famous generals did, Patton may have too. It's a very good read too.


----------



## Haligonian (15 Mar 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Suggestions for Professional Officer Development Readings
> Gen. George S. Patton, Jr.
> 
> http://regimentalrogue.com/library/library-patton.htm



Excellent!  Thankyou!  Do you have any suggestions on where to begin with that list?


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Mar 2009)

Start with anything that interests you.  If you don't have particular interests in the ancient world or the American Civil War, I'd suggest going right to the bottom of the list to Liddell Hart and JFC Fuller.

For example:

The "Man-in-the-Dark" Theory of Infantry Tactics and the "Expanding Torrent" System of Attack, by Captain B.H. Lidell-Hart, K.O.Y.L.I.

http://regimentalrogue.com/misc/liddell-hart_man_in_the_dark.html


----------

